# A Sad Story



## PJ (Mar 20, 2005)

Storm the 11 month old feral kitten has stayed with us in our home for 9 months never going out side. She has been very happy playing with her toys and her 8 month old companion, during this time she has become pregnant from our beautiful blond male tom.
She gave birth a week ago. We sat and watched the 5 kittens being born at 10 minute intervals, Storm washed each one in turn like a loving mother would do.  Now yesterday after being a loving caring mother for a week she got up and walked out of the open door. We took it in turns waiting for her to return throughout the night, she never did.  We had a hand rearing expert come and feed them late the next morning.

After two days we decided to let the expert take them as we felt Storm had abandoned them. After being away for two days she has now returned and is looking for her kittens, it is so heart wrenching seeing her distress at not finding her babies where she had left them.  We cannot help but wonder if she trusted us to look after them for two days while she enjoyed herself.

Will she ever trust us again for anything? Its too late to return the kittens to her as the expert has introduced them to powderd milk and now cares for them. 

Did we do right? or should we have trusted that she would return? :!:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That'svery sad, but if you didn't feel confident in raising the kittens, you couldn't take the chance that she'd come back. Could you call the people caring for them and arrange for them to meet mother cat--to see if she will are for them? Sometimes first time mothers aren't sure what to do. (It's rare, though.) Perhaps her milk came in late. I do hope you can resolve this problem. You did what you thought was best at the time.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I think you did the right thing. Poor mama kitty, that is heart breaking.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Has Storm returned, PJ?


----------



## Alfie (Mar 24, 2005)

We once had the same problem. It was a first time mum cat & she didn't have a clue - we put it down to "Post natal depression" I ended up putting the 1 day old kittens in my bra & headed to the vets for assistance.
We were given formula & used it for them for a week or so... The mother cat returned & after a few hissings, the penny must've dropped & she realised they were hers. We weaned them off the formula gradually & she continued to feed them.
Altogether, she had 8 kittens, by the time she returned five had died & they made healthy cats & we kept two of them.
Obviously, it could have all turned out wrong & she could've never returned


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope Storm's back!


----------

